# What made you change, or choose cloudy from classic?



## NicholasTupper (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Related thread on the classic area. Thinking about which version of LR to use. Wondered what made you either choose Lightroom cloudy, or migrate from classic?

Thanks,


----------



## clee01l (Jul 29, 2019)

I use Cloudy to complement my Classic Catalog and to access the sync'd images that are in the Classic catalog when I am traveling and away from my Desktop computer,


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 29, 2019)

I use Cloudy on my laptop, just like I use the app on my iPhone and iPad - it doesn't do much more. So like Cletus, it's handy for accessing pictures when I am away from the main Classic catalogue.


----------



## wheresrunnicles (Jul 29, 2019)

I recently made the move from Classic to Cloud. The main reason was being able to have all my photos available easily on every device with everything in sync. I also think that the Cloud version is probably the future, although it isn’t there for everyone yet. Finally, there weren’t any missing features I couldn’t live without. The last point is really important, so I’d check the helpful table on this site before making a decision.

There are a few added pros, though they weren’t really decisive. I came to Lightroom from Aperture and have never liked the module layout which I always found clunky. The Cloud app is much more streamlined in this respect. I also like having the AI search / people function.

There are still some things I miss, particularly import presets and setting meta data on import. I’d like an easier path to share via Smugmug and other services . Finally,  it would be good to have history and virtual copies back, though I haven’t missed them as much as I thought I might.

I have very quick internet, and not sure I’d recommend Cloud if you don’t. That said, on a recent holiday with slow internet it was still workable to get my photos synced to the cloud (though I did leave  the iPad working overnight).

Overall, I’m very happy with the decision, but it really depends what features are most important to you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 6, 2019)

Cloudy is my primary these days because the easy multiple device access suits my lifestyle. After I've spent all day in my office at the computer, the last thing I want to do is spend a few more hours there. While I still come back to the desktop for "serious" work, having access on my iPad when I'm in the garden, or on my laptop when I'm watching TV has made photography fun again. I could get away with using Classic as primary and syncing to the cloud, but then I'd end up having to pick the device based on what I want to do. There are still features I miss, but for me, the benefits outweigh the missing features at this time. That won't be true of everyone, but then, that's why we have a choice.


----------



## richard.powelljr (Aug 14, 2019)

I am really thinking hard about going all cloud based, simply for the convenience and flexibility.    There are a few features that are missing but I think I can learn to work around them.  I have been spending time playing with it on my 12.9 iPad Pro and it surprised me how far it has come and how I could almost do everything on it.


----------



## wheresrunnicles (Aug 17, 2019)

richard.powelljr said:


> I am really thinking hard about going all cloud based, simply for the convenience and flexibility. There are a few features that are missing but I think I can learn to work around them. I have been spending time playing with it on my 12.9 iPad Pro and it surprised me how far it has come and how I could almost do everything on it.



Prior to making the switch I bought Victoria’s excellent book, mainly as Adobe’s own guidance on migration was a little sparse for my liking. But I was pleasantly surprised how much I learned, and how much functionality is hidden away in Cloudy (which I don’t think I would have found without the book).

What are the missing features for you?


----------



## richard.powelljr (Aug 17, 2019)

wheresrunnicles said:


> Prior to making the switch I bought Victoria’s excellent book, mainly as Adobe’s own guidance on migration was a little sparse for my liking. But I was pleasantly surprised how much I learned, and how much functionality is hidden away in Cloudy (which I don’t think I would have found without the book).
> 
> What are the missing features for you?



The big things for me are applying presets on import and smart collections.  Geo-tagging would be nice and I am surprised there is no printing or slideshows.  Having said that it has been a long time since I printed anything at home vs using a print service so that is not a big deal.

I just did pick up the book and it looks like a great way to get up to speed quickly.


----------



## NicholasTupper (Aug 17, 2019)

wheresrunnicles said:


> Prior to making the switch I bought Victoria’s excellent book, mainly as Adobe’s own guidance on migration was a little sparse for my liking. But I was pleasantly surprised how much I learned, and how much functionality is hidden away in Cloudy (which I don’t think I would have found without the book).
> 
> What are the missing features for you?



Geo-tagging/map, virtual copies, file-name changes on import, some metadata etc on import....I like the control of classic, but want originals on all my devices....all wants rather than needs I guess


----------



## JeremyE (Sep 4, 2019)

Does anyone have a good workflow for dealing with exporting photos in non classic?
One of the features keeping me using Classic is publishers, I use 3 to export files to then upload to iCloud & google (as I like the curated albums) and another to share family photos with my Wife.

Before I found publishers I did use, 
 1.filter on a missing keyword (e.g icloudexport) 
 2 export these 
 3 tag.
But it was a bit error prone.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 4, 2019)

lightroomqueen_6 said:


> Does anyone have a good workflow for dealing with exporting photos in non classic?
> One of the features keeping me using Classic is publishers, I use 3 to export files to then upload to iCloud & google (as I like the curated albums) and another to share family photos with my Wife.
> 
> Before I found publishers I did use,
> ...


Welcome to the forum.  IMO LR Classic Publishing Service is the best method for exporting.  If you are using Lightroom Cloudy, it is more challenging although you can create dedicated Albums and share them on the web at Lightroom.adobe.com.  You can share to a local file folder or to the camera roll,  Other share options (based upon the other apps installed) are FaceBook, Google Drive, DropBox, Amazon Drive, OneDrive, Behance.   AFAIK, there is no record in LR of these having been shared or where.


----------



## JeremyE (Sep 5, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  IMO LR Classic Publishing Service is the best method for exporting.  If you are using Lightroom Cloudy, it is more challenging although you can create dedicated Albums and share them on the web at Lightroom.adobe.com.  You can share to a local file folder or to the camera roll,  Other share options (based upon the other apps installed) are FaceBook, Google Drive, DropBox, Amazon Drive, OneDrive, Behance.   AFAIK, there is no record in LR of these having been shared or where.


Thanks for the info. I had hopes for connectors but it seems there are effectively a closed system .

My manual workflow works it’s just a bit ... inelegant 

Guess I fall into the category of people who really want the new thing but are better off with the old.


----------



## Jana Bouc (Sep 8, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  IMO LR Classic Publishing Service is the best method for exporting.  If you are using Lightroom Cloudy, it is more challenging although you can create dedicated Albums and share them on the web at Lightroom.adobe.com.  You can share to a local file folder or to the camera roll,  Other share options (based upon the other apps installed) are FaceBook, Google Drive, DropBox, Amazon Drive, OneDrive, Behance.   AFAIK, there is no record in LR of these having been shared or where.


Do you know how to share to the camera roll from a Mac? I only see options for sharing a link or saving a copy in a Lightroom folder.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 8, 2019)

If you want to save to the camera roll on your phone or tablet, you'd need to use the LrMobile app on that device (which has all the sharing options mentioned by Cletus in his post).


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 10, 2019)

NicholasTupper said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Related thread on the classic area. Thinking about which version of LR to use. Wondered what made you either choose Lightroom cloudy, or migrate from classic?
> 
> Thanks,


I use both. I use Classic on my desktop and Cloudy on my IPhone and laptop.


----------

